# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  जोड़ों के दर्द तथा मासपेशिओं के दर्द के लिए तेल (मौलिक)

## Krishna

joint pain , muscular pain , jodon ke dard ttha maspeshoyon ke dard liye aayurvedik tel ... 




मित्रों ,

नयी उम्र में मासपेशिओं का दर्द तथा उम्र के साथ जोड़ों में दर्द स्वाभाविक है | 
तो आपके लिए प्रस्तुत है एक आयुर्वेदिक तेल ...

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

एक बार प्रयोग करके  अवश्य देखें | 
संभवत: आपको अच्छा लगेगा ||

----------

